# NIKON D3000



## Jamzey (May 23, 2012)

Hi, am very much a newbie to this!!!  Have a NIKON D3000 with a 18-55 VR Kit.  I have been asked to take photos of some of the girls going to a ball this weekend.  How do I get a nice clear image of the people but with a nice soft abit blurred background?  Any other suggestions for settings?  Thanks!


----------



## belial (May 23, 2012)

Jamzey said:
			
		

> Hi, am very much a newbie to this!!!  Have a NIKON D3000 with a 18-55 VR Kit.  I have been asked to take photos of some of the girls going to a ball this weekend.  How do I get a nice clear image of the people but with a nice soft abit blurred background?  Any other suggestions for settings?  Thanks!



For blurred background use the most open aperture you can an get the subject close and the background far away. The kit lens isn't the best lens for this but it is possible


----------



## Mrgiggls (May 24, 2012)

Also, if you are shooting in Auto, you have almost no control over your DoF (or anything else).  Your Aperture Priority mode will let you dial in the desired DoF and still let your cameras meter calculate the shutter speed for you.


----------



## camerateur (May 24, 2012)

WATCH THIS.
he explains it the best. or at least the easiest for a "newbie"


----------

